# Wasserverlust...



## silberfisch (18. Mai 2008)

Hi, ich bin neu hier 
Naja und ich habe einen kleingarten übernommen in dem sich ein Teich befindet. Der Garten war jahelang unbewirtschaftet und dementsprechend hatten wir den Teich auch erst nach einigen Tage harter Arbeit zu Gesicht bekommen. Nunja, da er nunmal da war haben wir uns gedacht das wir versuchen ihn wieder anständig in die Gänge zu bekommen.
Nachdem wir jetzt einige Schubkarren Schlam, Sand und Wurzeln aus dem Loch gehoben haben und die Folie gereinigt haben (und auch ein Loch geflickt haben) haben wir den Teich mit Wasser aus einem Brunnen gefüllt (Dort gibt es sonst kein fliessend Wasser). Das Wasser ist fast schon auf Trinkwasser neveau wurde uns gesagt..... das aber ist nicht das Problem.
Beim reinigen ist uns aufgefallen das an einer Ecke des Teiches die Folie so "dämlich" gefaltet wurde das dort schon Wasser aus dem Teich laufen musste. Problem behoben. Leider verliert der Teich immernoch Wasser, gibt es da vielleicht einen Trick das Loch leichter zu finden ? Problem ist noch das Grundwasser, ich kann den Teich nicht komplett leeren da das Grundwasser die Folie hochdrückt..... an der tiefsten Stelle ist er ca.1,60 Meter tief und ich müsste ca. 50-60 cm Wasser drinne lassen..... 
Als übergang haben wir 12-15 grosse Feldsteine die schon im Teich lagen unten reingelegt.

Nur wie finde ich das Loch, das Wasser sinkt immer bis zu einer bestimmten höhe, aber an der Kante ist nichts zu finden, ich verzweifle so langsam 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

gruss silberfisch


----------



## axel (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasser verlust...*

Hallo Silberfisch !

Hast Du auch einen Vornamen ?
Erst mal :Willkommen2 bei den Teichfreunden !
Du kannst Kaffesahne in die Mitte des Teiches kippen und beobachten in welche Richtung die sich bewegt . Müsst Richtung Loch gehen 
Pumpen und ähnliches aber ausschalten !
Über Fotos würden wir uns freuen .

Lg 

axel


----------



## silberfisch (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasser verlust...*

Hallo Axel,
klar habe ich einen Vornamen.... OK... ich bin der Markus 

Öhm der Teich verliert in 2 Tagen ca. 30cm und ist ziemlich gross und dunkel. Geschätzt wird der Teich auf ca. 12-15000 liter, ich weiss nicht ob die Milch vorher zu dünn wird (?!). Die Tirchen die da drinne rumkrabbeln nehmen kenen Milchschaden ?

Gruss Markus


----------



## axel (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasser verlust...*

Hallo Marcus !

Selbst probiert hab ich das noch nicht ! 
Aber ich lese schon ne Weile hier . Da kam mal der Tip. Ich glaub nicht das Deine Tierchen davon :drunk werden .
Milch ist doch gesund !
Aber der Wasserverlust ist schon enorm .

Lg 

axel


----------



## silberfisch (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasser verlust...*

Ich werde es bei gelegenheit auf jedenfall mal austesten, werde dann berichten ob ich erfolg hatte 

Die ersten beiden Bilder sind von dem Teich wie wir ihn vorgefunden haben.
Das andere Bild haben wir gemacht als wir dabei waren den Rest rauszuholen, zwischenzeitlich haben wir immer wieder mal gestrüp dort entfehrnt.
jetzt befinden sich faszt keine pflanzen mehr im Teich, der Rand sieht immernoch so aus, also vermooste Steine und Gestrüpp. Bei dem Rand gehen wir nochmal extra bei.


----------



## Annett (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasser verlust...*

Hallo Markus,

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns!

Vielleicht hilft Dir das bei der Suche weiter:


			
				chrisgruebl schrieb:
			
		

> Leck im Teich:
> Ein Indiz für ein Leck ist, das der Wasserstand immer bis auf eine bestimmte Grenze 'schnell' sinkt (schneller wie durch die normale Verdunstung).
> Lecksuchmöglichkeit ist u.a.: Ist der Teich auf diesem Stand angekommen, etwas Wasser nachfüllen und vorsichtig am Randbereich ein Kontrastmittel (Kondensmilch, Lebensmittelfarbe etc.) einbringen. Dazu sollte es jedoch möglichst Windstill sein, dann sollte man auch gut erkennen können, wohin das Wasser fließt.


Quelle

Wie habt Ihr denn die Pflanzen entfernt? Vorsichtig genug?


----------



## silberfisch (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wasser verlust...*

Hallo Annett,

Bei den ersten beiden Bildern siehst du ja was da alles an Gestrüpp drin war....  Wir haben die Pflanzen oben abgeschnitten und unten einfach nur auseiandergerissen und rausgezogen, also ohne groben Werkzeug.
Auf den ersten beiden Bildern sieht man aber auch schon das viel zu wenig Wasser in dem Teich war, also wir haben die Folie warscheinlich nicht beschädigt.


----------



## silberfisch (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser verlust...*

So gestern habe ich mal nebenbei einen Versuch gestartet um das Loch zu finden, war alles schön Windstill und keine Pumpen oder ähnliches haben irgendeine Strömung verursacht.
Leider ist H-Milch viel zu dünnflüssig so das es nach ca. 30 Sekunden so verdünnt ist das man es nicht mehr verfolgen konnte. Ich werde die Woche es nochmal mit Sahne austesten, die sollte dick genug sein oder ? Sahne ist doch auch nicht schädlich für Fische und Pflanzen hoffe ich


----------



## michael_j (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser verlust...*

Hallo,

lassen den Wasserstand sinken, bis er nicht mehr weiter sinkt. Dann füllst du ca. 1 cm wieder auf. keine H-Mich sondern so Dosenmilch, auch nicht in die Mitte, sondern schön am Rand lang tropfen lassen. Das Wasser fällt wieder auf den Pegel mit dem Loch, Anhand der Milchspuren wirst du schnell das Loch erkennen können.

cheers


----------



## silberfisch (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasser verlust...*

Danke Michael, das ist auch das was ich vorhabe.... halt etwas dickflüssigeres.
Leider gibt es dort kein Leitungswasser, weshalb ich im Moment auf Bachwasser angewiesen bin, aber das scheint nicht sooo schlecht zu sein, es ist ungefiltert fast klar, man kann fast bis zum boden schauen, zumindest sieht man die zwei Pflanztöpfe die ganz unten stehen. (ca. 1 Meter tief).
Am nächsten WE werd ich da wohl nochmal bei gehen.

LG Markus


----------



## editheckardt (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserverlust...*

Hallo Markus!
Bin zwar auch ein Teichneuling aber mein Arbetskollege hatter auch so ein Problem.Er verlor auch Wasser aber nur bis zu einer gewissen Höhe.
Er hat mit der Folie eineArt Schlauch gemacht eben Kapillarwirkung und dadurch hat er dort wo die Falten im Teich waren die Folie zu tief über den Teichrand gezogen.
Er hat Wasser aufgefüllt und dann in jeder Eckewo die Folie zusammengeschlagen war nachgesehen und das ganze innerhalb von einer halben Stunde erledigt.
Probier das auch mal aus.
Gruß aus Österreich Edith


----------



## silberfisch (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserverlust...*

Hallo Edith,

bei mir ist das Problem das der Teich am Rand noch ziemlich verbaut ist, leider muss ich immernoch an der Parzelle basteln, aber da ist endlich ein Ende in Sicht. Dann kann ich mich mal mehrere Tage mit dem Teich beschäftigen.
Das Problem mit der zutief gefalteten Ecke hatte der Teich ja auch, aber das haben wir behoben und nu dind ca. 10 cm Wasser mehr drinne, ausserdem haben wir noch so ein Loch gefunden wo eine Wurzel durch eine Schweissnaht gewachsen ist, aber die Stelle hängt noch in der Luft.
Was mich stört ist im Moment das Wetter, da die Folie ja nun wirklich am Rand komplett frei liegt, ich hoffe sie wird nicht Porös


----------



## editheckardt (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserverlust...*

Hallo Markus!
Hoffe du bekommst deinen Teich im Griff.
So Schnell wird die Folie nicht porös. Lege alte Leintücher darüber, aber nicht ins Wasser sonst saugen die dir das Wasse weg.
Wenn du in der Nähe einen Wald hast so wie ich, dann hol dir __ Moos. Das sieht gut aus und deckt dir die Folie ab.
Gruß Edith


----------



## Thomas_MK (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserverlust...*

Hallo Markus,

hatte die Tage das selbe Problem wie du an meinem Miniteich. Nach ner ganzen Weile Sucherei kam ich zu dem Ergebnis, das mir die Steine das Wasser aus dem Teich zogen und dann wohl stark verdunsten liessen, bzw. ins Erdreich abgegeben haben.

Habe zur Zeit die Steine die Wasserkontakt hatten herausgenommen und siehe da, kein Wasserverlust mehr!!!

Bin zwar auch noch Teichanfänger, aber vieleicht liegt es bei dir ja auch an sowas in der Art!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## silberfisch (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserverlust...*

Ich werde am Wocheende das Loch aufspüren und beseitigen. :hai 

Aber da hab ich noch eine sache die ich mal wissen wollte 

Ich hab festgestellt das mein teich früher wohl mal ein Sumpfbeet/Moorbeet oder ähnliches hatte, das ist allerdings wohl schon sehr lange her, denn es wurde dadrauf grassgesäht und auch schon des öfteren drüber weg gemäht *g*.
Naja die Folie ist hin, aber ich habe da jetzt ein Loch von ca. 1,5m x 0,75m x 0,4m welchses sich doch als Pflantfilter eignen würde, da es ja auch ca. 0,4m höher wie der Teich liegt oder ?
Ich dachte mir das ich dort neue Teichfolie rein lege und an einem Ende das Wasser aus dem Teich reinlaufen lasse, so das es durch die Pflanzen durchläuft und am anderen Ende eben wieder per Wasserfall in den Teich zurück geführt wird.

Aber bevor ich sowas in Angriff nehme brauch ich euch  
Mein teich hat ca. 12-15000 Liter, würde die Grösse für einen Pflanzenfilter reichen ?
Welche Pflanzen sollte man nutzen und brauch man noch andere Filtermaterialien ?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen dem armen verkümmerten Teich wieder neues leben einzuflössen


----------



## Annett (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserverlust...*

Hallo "Silberfisch".

Ob er reicht, kommt auch auf den Besatz an - er wird auf jeden Fall eine positive Wirkung haben.
Gib hier in die Suchfunktion doch einfach mal den Begriff "Bodenfilter" ein.
Ich denke, das wäre noch besser für Deinen Teich. 

P.S.: Ein Hallo und ein Tschüß (dafür kann man auch die Signatur verwenden) fände ich irgendwie netter - auf der Straße sagt man ja auch erst "Guten Tag", bevor man jemanden was fragt.


----------



## häuslebauer (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserverlust...*

hallo, ich klinke mich hier mal kurz ein, da ich nicht noch ein wasserverlust-thema eröffnen will und das gleiche problem habe

@thomas
hmmm, ich habe beim Ufer ausserhalb und auch im Wasser viel mit Kies gestaltet, und grüble über die 3cm Wasserverlust nach, die ich anfangs hatte. Nach ca. 10 tagen stoppte das ganze und dann waren es so ca. 0,5cm Verlust/Tag. Das ganze wurde weniger nachdem die Steine fast schon komplett ausserhalb vom Wasser lagen.... könnte im prinzip ja das gleiche prob wie bei dir sein..... 

@all
Können viele Kieselsteine am Rand in Kombination mit viel Wind 3cm am Tag aus dem Teich ziehen???

Gruß 

Ralph *dermorgendiefoliemitdemmilchtricknachlöchernabsucht* :beeten


----------



## silberfisch (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserverlust...*

Hi Annette,

natürlich kann ich "Guten Morgen" und Tschüss" schreiben, das ist irgendwie in der Hecktik untergegangen, also nochmal Sorry @ all und ich wpnsche alleinen einen wunderschönen guten Morgen :sorry 

Zum Bodenfilter:
Ich habe nun wirklich keine Ahnung, und beim Suchen findet man immer soooooo viele Threads, und die sind immer sooooo wahnsinnig lang  
Naja habe jetzt aber auch ein wenig was erstöbert, allerdings ist mir noch nicht ganz klar wie man sowas anlegt, aber das eilt ja noch nicht 

So nun bin ich erstmal für den Rest des WE im Garten, also haut rein


----------



## Plätscher (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserverlust...*

Hallo Ralph,



> Können viele Kieselsteine am Rand in Kombination mit viel Wind 3cm am Tag aus dem Teich ziehen???



Ja, zieht zwar nicht soviel Wasser wie Erde/Erde kontakt, aber zieht. Ist eben keine perfekte Kapilarsperre aber in Ordnung da kein großer Verlust.

Übrigens, jedes Frühjahr die Kiesel aufnehmen und reinigen. Sie setzen sich mit Dreck zu und dann entsteht ein richtiger Dochteffekt.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## häuslebauer (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserverlust...*

nabend jürgen

hab ich mir schon gedacht......dann werd ich mir mal was überlegen, wie ich die ränder umgestalte kann....

gruß aus oberfranken
ralph


----------



## Annett (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserverlust...*

Hallo Ralph,

dann stell doch mal ein Foto ein oder such hier im Forum unter Kapillarsperre bzw. Randgestaltung.
Sogar in den Fachbeiträgen(Basiswissen) und in den Anregungen dazu (gleiches Forum) gibts jeweils ein Thema.


----------



## silberfisch (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wasserverlust...*

So, ich habe tatsächlich noch ein Loch gefunden, leider habe ich keine ahnung wo das auf mal her kommt, denn an der Stelle haben wir schon x mal gesucht....







So sah es nach dem flicken aus.... haben natürlich die stelle komplett gereinigt und vorher ordentlich angeraut.




Und damit es nicht langweilig wurde hatten wir Besuch von einen Nachbarn den es leider nicht so gut ging.... 





^

Leider ging es ihm wirklich nicht so gut, so das wir ihn in ein Kleintierkrankenhaus gebracht haben die aber leider nichts mehr für ihn tun konnten 
Da wo er jetzt ist geht es ihm hoffendlich besser. 
Keiner weiss wo er auf mal her kam.... er torkelte zum Teich und hat etwas wasser geschlürft und ist uns nicht mehr von der Seite gegangen


----------

